# Billiger PC mit für WoW ausreichender Hardware gesucht!



## Apo1337 (25. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich suche einen Zweit-PC für unser Landhaus da ich nicht immer meinen PC mitschleppen möchte.

Der PC sollte billig sein - d.h. bis ~500€ und WoW möglichst komplett laggfrei laufen lassen. Sollte auch für andere Games (CSS reicht mir da eigtl.) gerüstet sein; ein High-End Gerät brauch ich nicht.

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum :>

MfG


----------



## Larmina (25. Juli 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich suche einen Zweit-PC für unser Landhaus da ich nicht immer meinen PC mitschleppen möchte.
> 
> ...


Media Markt und da einfach mal einen von den 500€ PCs raussuchen^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Juli 2009)

bitte: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452

und als Tipp: Wenn du WoW laggfrei spielen willst, solltest du dich an deinen Internetprovider wenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (25. Juli 2009)

Da kann ich aber nicht fragen "Taugt der PC was?" "Wie sind ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät?" 

Die werden immer sagen "Nur gute Rückmeldung von den Käufern" usw.

Hier muss doch jemand nen PC bis 500€ haben auf dem WoW (sehr) gut läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mal bei Amazon die Kundenrezessionen durchlesen? (:


----------



## Ocian (25. Juli 2009)

Also diese Schieber immer wieder, manchmal muss man Threads danach erst wiederfinden


----------



## hordetoaster (25. Juli 2009)

http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php...000x2-plus.html


----------



## Apo1337 (25. Juli 2009)

Zitat aus dem PC Thread:

"

Der 550€ PC

Ein Stück besser wie der 450€ PC , damit wird man sicherlich seine Freuden haben.

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940

Festplatte : Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB

Gehäuse : Coolermaster Elite 330

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD4890

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

-----------------------

Der 650€ PC

Dieser PC ist bereits fast Highend. Mit den Leistungsbomben Radeon HD4890 / GTX275 und dem sauschnellen Prozessor Phenom II 940 habt ihr Highendleistung in so gut wie allen Auflösungen.

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940

Kühler : Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

Festplatte : Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB

Gehäuse : NZXT Beta Case

Netzteil : BE Quiet! Straight Power 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD4890 / GTX275

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

"

550€ - wird man Freude mit haben und ein Stück besser wie der 450€ PC...
650€ PC ist (fast) High-End?

Wird man denn auf dem 550€ PC auch laggfrei und ohne Probleme WoW mit allen Effekten auf max FPS spielen können?
Geht das überhaupt auf dem für 650€?

Mfg


----------



## jekyll_do (25. Juli 2009)

hordetoaster schrieb:


> http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php...000x2-plus.html



Die Grafikkarte geht gar nicht. Mit der 9800gt ists ok.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Juli 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> Wird man denn auf dem 550&#8364; PC auch laggfrei und ohne Probleme WoW mit allen Effekten auf max FPS spielen können?
> Geht das überhaupt auf dem für 650&#8364;?



1.Lag hat nichts mit der leistung des Computers zu tun
2. reicht schon der 450&#8364; PC für WoW unter guter Quali.
3. Brauchst du um WoW auf max zu spielen eher einen PC im Bereich des 900-1000&#8364; PCs. Der "Ultra-modus" frisst extrem performance...ohre große sichtbare veränderungen


----------



## Apo1337 (25. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Link. Monitor usw. habe ich bereits. Brauche also nur den reinen PC.


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Juli 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Monitor usw. habe ich bereits. Brauche also nur den reinen PC.



Du wärst mit dem 500 € PC aus dem Sticky aber 1.000 Mal besser beraten! Vor allem die Grafikkarten sind total veraltet und auch die CPU ist nicht mehr die Neuste! Tu dir nen Gefallen und kauf dir nicht den PC von Agando!!!


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Media Markt und da einfach mal einen von den 500&#8364; PCs raussuchen^^





hordetoaster schrieb:


> http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php...000x2-plus.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ichs vergesse zum Topic:
Der 550&#8364;-Rechner wird locker reichen, hat sehr gute Sachen verbaut, die locker reichen sollten. Theoretisch auch auf Max.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Juli 2009)

auf jeden fall den 450er oder den 550er pc ausm sticky nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die aus dem sticky wurden von painschkes gemacht, und der hat richtig ahnung von pc´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keinen von media markt die haben oft überteuerte pcs die man für 20-30% weniger auch bekommen würde. Der pc von agando hat nur ne grafikkarte die wow auf niedrigen bis mittleren details hinkriegt, die ist nix für spiele !!


----------



## Gomel (27. Juli 2009)

Naja,eigentlich gibt es derzeit keine Singlecoregrafikkarte die WoW auf max flüssig (40-60fps) schafft,was bei der naja Grafik doch stark verwundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (27. Juli 2009)

&#8226; INTEL Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8 GHz 3MB
&#8226; 4096 MB DDR2-800 Mushkin Kit SP2-6400
&#8226; 500GB Samsung HD502HI SATA II
&#8226; 512MB Point Of View 9800 GT
&#8226; GIGABYTE GA-G31M-(E)S2L G31 GLAN

Das Setup reicht vollkommen und kostet um die 500 Euro.

Oder Wahlweise die Quad Variante, die ein wenig Zukunftssicherer ist.

&#8226; INTEL Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz
&#8226; 4096 MB DDR2-800 Mushkin Kit SP2-6400
&#8226; 500GB Samsung HD502HI SATA II
&#8226; 896MB EVGA GeForce GTX 260 G200
&#8226; GIGABYTE GA-G31M-(E)S2L G31 GLAN

Für rund 600 Euro


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2009)

_Aua @ Zusammenstellung , wo hast du die denn her? _


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn ich gerne Intel kaufe, aber da würde ich bei der 600 Euro Variante doch lieber einen P2 mit 3GHz nehmen. Und eine 9800GT würd ich auch nicht mehr verbauen bei einem 500€ Rechner...
Wie schon gesagt wurde, im Sticky wird jeder fündig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Finde den 8200 Quad für 120 Euro auch preislich recht uninteressant. Für 20 Euro mehr gibt es nen Phenom II 940.


----------

